

Silly name, silly company, silly product? - carnevalem
http://www.economist.com/blogs/johnson/2010/10/irritating_brand_names?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/bl/sillyproduct

======
nailer
I notice then when reading about Nvidia. Officially, since about five years
ago, they've decided that the proper written form is NVIDIA. It seems shouty
and aggressive.

------
philwelch
Basically the corporate "metal umlaut"
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_umlaut>).

------
seertaak
I agree with the author, but wasn't it a tad hypocritical to use the the
"cute" spelling of "want to"? ("wanna")

------
iamwil
Tell squatters to get off their domain names, then come back to me.

~~~
wlievens
Yeah, everything is someone else's fault!

